
Wire for Windows – Beautiful and Secure Messenger from Ex-Skypers - Siimteller
http://wire.com/download
======
ntw1103
Without the source being open, I don't see how this can be considered secure.
Website tip: Put some content about your product elsewhere on the site beyond
the support area. I shouldn't need to dig for information, it should be
presented.

~~~
Siimteller
Good bit of feedback on the website, we need to take another stab at it. On
security - it's something we're actively working on.

